# Lincoln, nebraska police officer saves life of 1 year old baby girl



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2011)

> LINCOLN,  NEBRASKA POLICE OFFICER SAVES LIFE OF 1 YEAR OLD BABY GIRL: At 1830  hrs., Lincoln PD OFFICER RYAN DUNCAN responded to a medical emergency  call. When he arrived at the home, he saw the mother attempting chest  compressions on her baby girl. The child was limp, unconscious, and not  breathing. Brother Ryan quickly assessed and, though he knew paramedics  were on the way, he knew he needed to act fast ... and he did ...
> 
> Ofc.  Duncan's training kicked right in and he gently took the little girl in  his arm, put her head in a down position and gently but firmly  administered blows to her back with an open hand. He kept this up and  she began to make a sound. Our Hero Brother turned the baby's head and  saw a green rubbery object that appeared to be a balloon. Ofc. Duncan  was able to grab a hold of a small piece and pull it out of her mouth as  the little girl began to show signs of life but was still having  difficulty breathing. The Lincoln Fire & Rescue arrived, stabilized  the baby and transported to the hospital where she underwent an  emergency procedure to remove the remainder of the balloon. A grateful  mother is thankful that her one year old baby girl is expected to make a  full recovery!! Our thoughts are with this little angel and her family.
> 
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/law.enforcement.today


----------



## Aiki Lee (Aug 17, 2011)

Buy that man a drink!


...and a house!


----------

